# [kernel] Usb wifi et options du kernel

## Jamesbch

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer mon adaptateur USB pour le sans-fil wifi et je suis bloqué au niveau du kernel. J'ai essayé de trouver les bonnes options qui sont expliquées dans ce wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_USRobotics_Wireless_Adapter_Model_5423 mais je ne trouve pas Wireless (CONFIG_NET_RADIO). Evidemment le driver ( net-wireless/zd1211 ) qui se trouvent dans portage a besoin de cette option du kernel pour s'installer... 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package net-wireless/zd1211-85:
> 
>  *   zd1211-85 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wirele ss Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

Dans Networking -> Wireless (tout court) : je n'ai que ça :

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1814/wirelesscp3.jpg

Est-ce que le tutoriel est toujours à jour ? Ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose dans le kernel, pourriez-vous m'aider svp,

Merci d'avance et bon dimanche.Last edited by Jamesbch on Sun Jan 13, 2008 1:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Hé bien, tu coches Wireless extensions comme t'indique le message, où est le problème ?

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut geekounet,

Excuse-moi de ne pas avoir respecter cette convention, c'est corrigé.

Je te remercie déjà d'avoir répondu a la vitesse de l'éclair (jamais vu ça  :Very Happy: ).

Sur mon kernel j'ai déjà activé Wireless extensions et même Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack en dur. Je n'ai vu aucun nouveau module dans mon dossier.

Vu que tout à l'air bon dans Networking alors cela doit venir de Device Drivers: Dans Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN, j'ai Wireless lan IEEE 802.11 et le pre-802.11 d'activé par contre je ne trouve pas leur ZD1211/ZD1221B. Je n'ai chez moi que : USB ZD1201 based Wireless qui ressemble mais c'est pas le même.

J'ai le dernier kernel en date: v2.6.23-gentoo-r3.

Merci d'avance.

PS: J'ai aussi trouvé un deuxième tutoriel qui est en allemand:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Zd1211

----------

## Dieppe

Salut,

je n'ai trouvé aucune option correspondante à CONFIG_NET_RADIO en faisant une recherche après un make xconfig (elle est présente dans le 2.6.20, mais pas dans le 2.6.23), donc deux questions :

1) As-tu sélectionné le bon kernel via eselect kernel ?

2) Ton arbre portage est-il à jour ?

Voila, en espérant que ça aide.

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut Dieppe,

 *Quote:*   

> je n'ai trouvé aucune option correspondante à CONFIG_NET_RADIO en faisant une recherche après un make xconfig (elle est présente dans le 2.6.20, mais pas dans le 2.6.23), donc deux questions :

 

C'est en tout cas, ce que le tutoriel veut que j'installe. Est-ce qu'il est déjà plus valable ? Le kernel a sûrement changé cette section et depuis le tutoriel n'a pas été mis à jour... L'option doit exister sous un autre nom ou a été déplacer dans une autre partie du kernel ?

 *Quote:*   

> 1) As-tu sélectionné le bon kernel via eselect kernel ?

  *Quote:*   

> J'ai le dernier kernel en date: v2.6.23-gentoo-r3.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Ton arbre portage est-il à jour ?

 

Réponse en 1) puise que j'ai le dernier kernel en date, mon arbre est toujours à jour (maximum 2 jours sans MaJ)

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait quelles sont les options maintenant dans le kernel pour l'ex CONFIG_NET_RADIO ? Je cherche toujours sans réponse.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.

----------

## nemo13

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> les options maintenant dans le kernel pour l'ex CONFIG_NET_RADIO .

 Bonsoir,

sur mon portable que j'avais configuré comme ceci avec un noyau 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

les options wifi sont avec un noyau 

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo_dell_m90_f 2.6.23-gentoo-b-deuxieme-test #7 
```

```
 Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT [=y]                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Wireless extensions      

  │   Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:4   

  │   Depends on: NET && !S390       

  │   Location:    

  │     -> Networking   

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])   

  │         -> Wireless    

Selected by: MAC80211 && NET && !S390 && EXPERIMENTAL 

IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP && NET && !S390 && IEEE80211

IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && NET && !S390 && IEEE80211 && EXPERI 

  │          
```

 *Quote:*   

> tips pour trouver ousqu'est cette foutue option :

 

1 ) lance make menuconfig

2 ) tape sur la touche /

3 ) une fenêtre apparait

4 ) tape le mot que tu cherches ( par exemple wireless )

5 ) lis

A+:jlp

au niveau du .config cela donne pour ma machine qui a un intel 3945 intégré :

```
#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y
```

...

```
#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set
```

...

```
#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set
```

...

```
CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

```

j'ai des crypto qui ne me servent à rien car 

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

michael_mic             2944  4 

arc4                    2304  4 

ecb                     3392  4 

blkcipher               6340  1 ecb

cryptomgr               3328  0 

crypto_algapi          13120  4 michael_mic,arc4,ecb,cryptomgr

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    10880  2 

ipw3945               197924  0 

ieee80211              33224  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         5568  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211
```

va falloir nettoyer.

----------

## Jamesbch

Bonsoir,

Merci de vos réponse, j'ai cherché un peu partout, j'ai activé le wifi avec le WEP, le IEEE80211 MAC, le normal. Mais le paquet me dis qu'il me renvoie toujours le même message.

Alors j'ai essayé de rajouter le CONFIG_NET_RADIO mais le noyau ne le trouve pas :

 *Quote:*   

> .config:858:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_RADIO

 

Je m'en remet encore à vous, car je n'y arrive pas. Voici un petit screen de mes options Wifi:

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3074/kernelwifioptnf6.png

Il semblerait donc que le tutoriel soit dépassé et que cette option NET_RADIO ne soit plus disponible. Qu'en est-il du paquet zd1211, est-il toujours à jour ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Zentoo

J'ai le même problème depuis longtemps ...

à partir du 2.6.22, le kernel supporte une nouvelle gestion wifi re-écrite.

cf: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_22#head-1498b990e997cc0e95dbfa9047e7ebe8d84847cc

Moi je reste du coup en 2.6.21 et surveille les nouveaux kernels.

Perso j'utilise le driver rt2570.

Maintenant le 2.6.24 supporte un peu plus de drivers wifi,

il faut que je teste le support du rt2x00 qui vient d'apparaitre.

cf: http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges

Voilà qui devrait t'expliquer bcp de choses, enfin je l'espère...

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut Zentoo,

En effet ça a marché, merci beaucoup ! C'est bien mieux que ndiswrapper.

Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi ça a été viré des nouveaux kernels, moi qui m'étais dis de rester bien à jour niveau kernel. Comment expliquer ce changement brusque de direction !? Surtout que on peut plus faire marcher certaines cartes wifi comme la mienne. Pour l'instant c'est pas très au point leur système, surtout que certains paquets ne sont pas à jour. Au fait Gentoo ne supporte pas les paquets avec des dépendances par rapport aux kernels ? C'est bête ça alors !

----------

